# Autumn hunting photos



## OEH (15 September 2011)

In case anyone was wondering what Autumn hunting was like these photos, that I took yesterday, sum up for me the the very best of it.  It was the most beautiful morning.


[Commercial URL removed]

I hope you like them...


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (15 September 2011)

Thankyou for sharing!  Looked like a beautiful morning, and I loved the eyes on stalks photos, typical hunter pose! x


----------



## chestnut cob (15 September 2011)

Great photos - those with the sun rising in the background send shivers down my spine!


----------



## jsr (15 September 2011)

Really shouldn't have looked at these while sat in my boring office with the sun belting down outside.  

Absolutely beautiful pictures! Can't wait our first meet is 24th Sept and I'm giddy as kipper..although horse is still very hairy and needs clipping, fittening isn't going too well (mine not his..he's bouncing!!) and I still need to find a warm hacking jacket! Other than that I'm ready to roll!!


----------



## Cobwanted (15 September 2011)

Lovely photos - hoping to realise a dream and go hunting for the first next week at the grand old age of 44!!


----------



## jsr (15 September 2011)

Cobwanted said:



			Lovely photos - hoping to realise a dream and go hunting for the first next week at the grand old age of 44!!
		
Click to expand...

Do it!! I went for the first time last year (drag hunting in our area) at the age of 41!! I screamed like a kid and didn't stop grinning for days after wards! It's sent my cob loopy and he bounces all the time now whenever we go anywhere in the lorry but I still can't wait til this season!!   I don't jump many but still have a great day and the people are so friendly and welcoming, it was a dream come true for me too and worth the wait.   Enjoy.


----------



## Amymay (15 September 2011)

Lovely - what a wonderful morning to be out.


----------



## Kenzo (15 September 2011)

Ooow lovely, really like 4, 8 and the last one in the wagon, it was a beauty of a morning this morning, I got up at 6:45 and thought to myself if only I'd of got up at 6am then I could of got my backside into gear and got out for a ride this morning. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (15 September 2011)

Lovely photos! Thank you so much for sharing.

I was wondering, how do you carry your camera? I'm alway worried about loosing or smashing mine.


----------



## Clava (15 September 2011)

Cobwanted said:



			Lovely photos - hoping to realise a dream and go hunting for the first next week at the grand old age of 44!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping to go out with the bloodhounds on Sunday (training meet) for the first time and I'm 45!


----------



## OEH (15 September 2011)

Thanks all !!!

My saddler has made me a couple of camera cases to go on the saddle, one to carry the compact (that I used for these photos) and a big one for my slr. But I was out on a slightly loopy lusitano for his first time so I decided that the small camera would be wise.

This is the little camera case


----------



## whiteclover (15 September 2011)

Great photos. I wish I was hunting this Saturday.


----------



## Happy Hunter (15 September 2011)

Lovely Photos - South Leigh is a good spot - I couldnt get the time off to come!  - Photos making me very jealous!

I love shot 15 - where he is looking off at the sun,,,

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## meandmyself (15 September 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Countryman (15 September 2011)

Wow lovely! That's persuaded me into going out with the OBH on Saturday!


----------



## OEH (15 September 2011)

:-D I'm thrilled that people like them.  I'm an artist and I'm taking my camera with me every day this season in the hope of getting some material to work from.


----------



## Countryman (15 September 2011)

Well judging by your VAST array of pics (couldn't resist exploring your hunting photos albums further!) you'll have plenty! (if you were at the Uffington show by the OBH, I think I may have seen you! -I distinctly remember walking in front of a professional looking camera, hopefully not ruining a shot! )


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (15 September 2011)

Thanks OEH the case looks great! Now to find someone who can make a similar one here....


----------



## OEH (16 September 2011)

Did this thread REALLY look like advertising???  

I've just got a warning for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What am I trying to sell????????????????????????????


----------



## countercanter (17 September 2011)

Great photos - now seriously homesick - no hunting as such in Oz sadly


----------



## countercanter (17 September 2011)

Felicity_09 - Whereabouts in NSW?  Maybe we could start up a NSW Hunt Club?


----------



## Happy Hunter (18 September 2011)

Silly Button presser!

If your OBH country - then your My country (Possibly!)

Which Saddler did you get to make the camera Case? Do you recon he/she could make me one too?

How much was it? - I like the hard case and the fluffy padding inside!


----------



## OEH (19 September 2011)

Jeff at Asti made it.  It's brilliant, I've got a soft one for the big camera too which is also excellent.  He can make pretty much anything.


----------



## Happy Hunter (20 September 2011)

That he can! - To a brilliant standard too!  
He is always fixing bits for me - He has my headpiece now,,, Ill ask him about the camera case when I pick it up.

Thanks!


----------



## Alec Swan (20 September 2011)

OEH said:



			Did this thread REALLY look like advertising???  

I've just got a warning for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What am I trying to sell????????????????????????????
		
Click to expand...

I was obviously slow to see the pics,  so I can't really comment,  but I just wonder if those who put in such reports believe that they're working for the common good.  They aren't,  and their actions can only be those of spite.

If there's a "next time",  why not e/mail them to another,  and have them install them?  That way the rest of us will be able to enjoy them.  Childish,  isn't it? 

Alec.


----------



## OEH (20 September 2011)

Ok then happy hunter- who are you? I must at least know your name as I spend far too long having coffee with Jeff so I see most of his repairs!

Alex - I'll email you the link if you'd like to see the photos.  I took it up with tfc and apparently it's because my website is 'commercial' but that's daft as there is no link on the gallery page to the rest of my website.  I am selling the photos, but only for the benefit of the hunt and it didn't even say that on the link.


----------



## gonebananas (20 September 2011)

Off topic but I have noticed lately TFC has tightened up on quite a few threads etc....has anyone noticed this??


----------



## shoo (22 September 2011)

Such a shame the photos have been removed, I was to late to see them.


----------

